# South Beach Diet



## redkitty (Jun 22, 2007)

I took Caine's advice and bought the book!  

MrRK read it this week and I'm reading it over the weekend.  We are both going to do phase 1 starting this Monday.  I was really shocked when he said he wanted to do it with me.  Being British, he loves his PIE, sausage & mash, chips and bread!  We both have about 15 pounds to lose but we don't just want to lose it, we want to keep it off!

I've also come across several really good blogs with loads of SB recipes and tips.  It will be a bit harder for me since I'm vegetarian, so I might be asking for tips and suggestions along the way from you all!

Hope it's ok I started a new thread just for the SBD, we get lots of "low-carb" posts, so maybe this thread will help keep them all together!


----------



## Toots (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck on South Beach - I tried it about 3 years ago but I didnt lose much weight, plus I was a real B* because of the carbs deprivation.  

I just finished reading the Volumetrics Eating Plan and I'm more or less following it with good results so far.


----------



## Caine (Jun 23, 2007)

ALL of the diets work: Low carb, low fat, low sugar, low whatever, *IF YOU FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS!*

Why do they work? Because if you remove any one food group from your diet, you are removing calories, and the only way anyone can lose weight is to consume fewer calories than they expend. 

So it doesn't matter if you use Nutrisystem, Jenny Craig, Healty Choice, Atkins, South Beach, Body for Life, or Body by Fisher, if you follow the plan, you reduce your calorie intake, and if you reduce your calorie intake, you lose weight.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 23, 2007)

Caine, you are spot on.  It is about the calories.

I read The Zone a few years back and followed it closely and exercised and I lost 25 pounds!  But like most, I started eating heavy carbs again, drinking and not exercising.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2007)

That sounds interesting about the vital nutrient facts.

Well thanks for the information.

-------------
Vitamin   Shoppe


----------

